# Looking for Jet pump for 225 optimax



## Lennyg3 (Feb 9, 2012)

Like the title says, I am looking for a jet pump for a 2004 Mercury Optimax. I know that I can get one new from OutboardJet, but they told me it would be a 7-8 week waiting period. I am fine with used. Anyone have any leads?

The Part Number on the website is AR

Thanks in advance,

Lenny


----------



## gotmuddy (Feb 10, 2012)

I found one on craigslist that fit a 150 merc...might fit a 225 too.


----------



## Canoeman (Feb 10, 2012)

I understand that 7-8 weeks brings you into April and you would rather not wait. You should think about the amount of power your putting into a used foot, used bearings/seals, who knows how the PO took care of it (if at all) and how much you'll have to put into it to get it up to snuff.

For the $2311.00 you'll have invested in to a new foot.. i would buy new and be sure in what you have as solid and new.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Canoeman said:


> I understand that 7-8 weeks brings you into April and you would rather not wait. You should think about the amount of power your putting into a used foot, used bearings/seals, who knows how the PO took care of it (if at all) and how much you'll have to put into it to get it up to snuff.
> 
> For the $2311.00 you'll have invested in to a new foot.. i would buy new and be sure in what you have as solid and new.



I understand this as the most logical approach, however it is a combination of me wanting to get on the water, and cringing at the $2500 price tag.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 10, 2012)

I did not have the best experience with this company but they have everything. Google island marine salvage. It is on the west coast.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 10, 2012)

Might check in with current river marine. Fred is a good guy to deal with and they usually have used pumps.


----------



## Seth (Feb 10, 2012)

Also may want to get in touch with Trout and Sons. They push a lot of big Mercury's with jet pumps and could probably get what you need.


----------



## gotmuddy (Feb 10, 2012)

search arkansas craigslist, the pump that fit a 150 was only $300.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Feb 10, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> search arkansas craigslist, the pump that fit a 150 was only $300.



I dont think that the 150 setup works. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that the 3.0l setup is different than the 2.5l.

everyone else, thanks for all the links. I will try all of those links tomorrow.


----------



## Canoeman (Feb 11, 2012)

The 150 Pump will not work on a 225.

If the AR model(20"mid) is what you need:

AR/ARX = fits 200-225 hp/1998-present/V6/Displ 185 CI. 

20" = AR (with notes)
25" = ARX (with notes)

info taken from ---> Mercury Binder


----------



## Lennyg3 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks canoe!


----------



## shallowminedid (Mar 8, 2012)

lenny have u tried the marineas around harrisburg? i know duckys has quite a few jets on hand at all times.. harrisburg has quite a few boat dealers and they all have jet pumps


----------



## Lennyg3 (Mar 9, 2012)

shallowminedid said:


> lenny have u tried the marineas around harrisburg? i know duckys has quite a few jets on hand at all times.. harrisburg has quite a few boat dealers and they all have jet pumps



I ended up contacting troutt and son's and they are able to get me a brand new unit by April 4th. I am hoping to be back on the river by the 2nd week of april. 

My new merc Opti 225 is a 2005 with 188hrs. I got it for a steal! I cant wait to get out on the water!


----------



## WhiskeyBent (Mar 16, 2012)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> Might check in with current river marine. Fred is a good guy to deal with and they usually have used pumps.




I second Current River Marine. After having the same 7-8 week trouble as you and seeing their name brought up several times on this forum I called them. We spoke on a Thursday and UPS was in my driveway delivering my new jet the following Monday. Very nice folks to trade with. It'd be worth a call.


----------



## Lennyg3 (May 3, 2012)

WhiskeyBent said:


> Lil' Blue Rude said:
> 
> 
> > Might check in with current river marine. Fred is a good guy to deal with and they usually have used pumps.
> ...




Well, I asked Towne Marine in Bloomsburg PA to order me the unit from Troutt & Sons as per recommendations from here. The reason that the boat was taken to towne marine was that they had the Optimax that was going on the boat, and they were removing the old motor.
It turns out that they ordered directly from outboardjet, and I am still awaiting the pump to come in. After several phone calls to towne marine without much help, I called outboard jet, and was able to at least get a response. Here are the notes I have been keeping on the situation.

Towne marine

February 20th
$1000 deposit+ $105
For labor to remove old motor
Jet pump ordered by Towne marine

As per Ben-
drop off motor first Monday in April

April 2nd
Informed April 2nd (when I took the hour ride to drop the boat off) that jet lower would be in thurs April 5th. Asked Jeremy for phone call this date and he agreed it would not be a problem.

Did not hear from anyone by 4pm april 5th. Called, and was told they would be in touch Friday after they called the supplier of the jet unit. 

No call Friday.

Called Monday 4/9. (new guy answered) said they were behind on everything by 2 weeks before I explained what I was calling about. Took name and number, and said he would have someone get back to me by the end of the business day. No call.

Called Towne marine 4/10. Said they placed a call to outboard jet, and are awaiting a return call. (when we hear from them, we will call you)
I called Outboard jet after getting off the phone with Towne marine, and was able to speak with someone who gave me all of the info I needed. 

April 23rd
Called Outboard Jet Monday 4/23. Still not ready. No info available on when it will be finished. Will call back with answer. 

No call. Called again 4/26 @ noon. Would get answer and get right back to me. No call.... Called again at 630pm. Was forwarded to mark miller's (production manger) voicemail. Left detailed message with return #.

Received voicemail from mark miller. Said item would be shipping in the next day or two.... Called back Saturday and left another message.

Mark Informed me that the Unit would be shipping may 1st.

Pump Arrived May 8th. 

I was finally informed that it was ready on may 18th. Took the hour ride to pick it up. Drove all the way home, and launched it at the river. Fired up, and shut down when I put it in gear. Would not restart. Tried to trouble shoot over the phone. No luck. Dropped it back off (another hour down and back, and was told we'll see when we can get to it.) Was called that evening to say that the boat was ready, and that I could pick it up. Saturday morning, I took the drive again. Picked it up, and drove an hour back to launch it in the river again. Once again it wasn't right. The height wasn't set, and the boat would not come up on plane (Just cavitiate). So again drove it back down. what should have been a simple matter of adjusting height took a week, and I was finally able to pick it up yesterday.

To summarize, I would NOT deal with Towne Marine again. Their customer service is terrible. Trying to get a call back was a nightmare.
The technician, Jeremy, was however top notch in his customer service, and made every effort to work with me. 

The boat/motor on the other hand are flat out amazing! This thing really hauls the mail! More report later on that. I'm going fishing!


*I will update as I go.*


----------

